# "ROSS STORES" You Have to GO!



## bizimom (Mar 29, 2006)

If you a fortunate enough to have a "ROSS" near you, you have to go!!! I am very fortunate that I do. I am 5 feet tall, and about 100 pounds, and is is always difficult for me to find afforable petite clothing. Most of my clothing is Liz Caiborne petites that got a least 60% off. Now its nothing fancy, and you have to have time to rummage. But, its worth it!! I bought a $140.00 silk Liz Claiborne top for $14.00!!! Yes!!! And, I know that because the manufacturers labels were still on it. Thay sell shoes, childrens clothing and housewares as well.. Check It Out!!


----------



## Becka (Mar 29, 2006)

Great advice bizimom!!!! I LOVE ROSS TOO !!!! We're actually planning a trip there in the next few weeks, infact some of us gals drive to the US just to go there!!! BCBG tops, The Limited pants ... I'm just in my glory when I'm there


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 29, 2006)

That's a great deal! Congrats!

I'm so impatient when it comes to those stores, though! Maybe I'd better get some patience.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 29, 2006)

I have never been to a Ross store-the closest thing we have is Winners here! May have to take a border run!


----------



## lavender (Mar 29, 2006)

I love ROSS stuff too. I go there quite frequently. That place is packed with great deals! They also have a lot of variety in clothes, especially when the seasons are changing. They have some good shoes and bags too!


----------



## bizimom (Mar 29, 2006)

Ladies!!! Ross has a web site that tells you all the areas they are located! They even have a store in Guam! Look it up! Leslie.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 29, 2006)

They're not located in my state  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love T.J. Maxx and Marshall's though, which are located in my area and are owned by the same company as Ross. By the way, way to go on the great deals!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 29, 2006)

oh god...i love ross, i spend FAR too much money there lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Mar 29, 2006)

Are T.J. Maxx and Marshall's discount stores too?


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 29, 2006)

yup...they're pretty much the same as ross--but imo ross has a better selection (at least by me)


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 29, 2006)

I do remember them having wonderful decorative items. Hmmm....tax return....where are you?


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 29, 2006)

oooooh yea...the ross by me in philly has 3 aisles that are nothing but candles. ahhhhh!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i can't wait to have my own apartment next semester. ross for all my decorating needs!!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Mar 30, 2006)

I am 5 feet tall as well! Probably 136 pounds. I like being a bit plush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Makes me feel...curvy and womanly.

A Ross just opened in our town last year. It is awesome! OMG! My husband is from Cali and he used to lament that Nashville didn't have one. I buy Liz Claiborne petites too. I want to be able to wear whatever I like though so I am tenatively learning to hem clothes. Lol, try it out! It is tedious and difficult, but do we petites have much of a choice? Clothing makers assume everyone is 5'5" to 5'7". One size does NOT fit all, ask my cousin, she is 5'11" and a half. Yeah, Ross is GREAT! I love to order from JC Penny when I can as well. They have sizes from petites (under 5'4") to talls "at least 5'10" to 6'1") and even ultra-tall, think it is for ladies 6'2" and taller. PEACE all!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 30, 2006)

Does Ross carry only petites or do they carry all sizes? I am too tall for petites, but I am also too skinny for a lot of clothes in the Misses department unless they run down to sizes like XS, 2, 4.... I often end up shopping in Juniors because those clothes fit better but it's so hard to find clothes appropriate for a 24-year-old professional there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Mar 30, 2006)

Ross rocks. That is all.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 30, 2006)

I go to Ross for designer shoes but I am not patient enough to shop their clothes. Things are so unorganized at ours, I would have to spend several hours digging through things.


----------



## bizimom (Mar 31, 2006)

girl geek, they carry all sizes. You just have to have the patience to rummage. The bargins are amazing!! They even sell jewerly as well. Go when you have some time on your hands. Because, I think All of Ross stores are disorganized. But, well worth the money you save!


----------



## Becka (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree. Because it is a fair drive across the border for me I spend a LOT of time going through everything, usually about 1.5 to 2 hours. I'm never disappointed in the amount of clothes I can get for $100 though. Cruising the purses alone usually takes a good half hour, there are SO many of them at the store I go to. Last year I got a Nine West purse there for $30 and it was up here in the Nine West store actually for over $100


----------



## bizimom (Mar 31, 2006)

Becka, I got a Tommy Hilfigger purse for $15.00, originally selling for $45.00!:clap Leslie


----------



## Becka (Mar 31, 2006)

goodness!!!!!!!! Tommy H stuff is the best, lasts forever. All this talk i'm so wanting to get that next trip to Ross rollin now, I should probably hurry up and plan it


----------



## bizimom (Mar 31, 2006)

YES!! Huge selection in capri pants!! Grab a girlfriend and gooooooooooooo!! :laughno: Leslie


----------



## msmegz (Apr 4, 2006)

They have a huge selection, but I've never had the patience to actually rummage through all the clothes and find the good deals. I'll have to give it another chance!


----------



## Becka (Apr 4, 2006)

The trip is planned ... girls trip to Ross this coming Easter long w/end, yaaaay !!


----------



## bizimom (Apr 4, 2006)

My problem is my "ROSS" is next to the market where I do my food shopping. It is very difficult for me to stay out of there! But, I have been "ROSS" free for almost a week. However, my credit card misses the cashier. So maybe during the week I'll take a peep to see if anything new came in. But I'm not buying anything.............YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!! Good Luck Shopping Ladies. Leslie:laughno:


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 4, 2006)

I love Ross too...You do have to look a while to find bargains, but it's so worth it to me.


----------



## bizimom (Apr 4, 2006)

Me Too Sierra!! I have to tell you it is the only store I can go in and not feel guilty about buying something for myself. Everything is so inexpensive, its o.k. if you buy yourself and extra purse or blouse. Becka, when you come back from your trip to ROSS, please tell me what you bought. Leslie:icon_smil


----------



## Becka (Apr 5, 2006)

I will Leslie!!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 5, 2006)

I may have posted in here but I love Ross so much I had to post again! lol! I have been getting good name brand stuff for my family and house too. I love it because it looks like we're loaded! lol! :whistling: I'm not telling anyone different! lol! :laughing:

AM


----------



## bizimom (Apr 5, 2006)

I was bad today! I went into ROSS just to look around, not to buy anything. But, my eye caught a Liz Claiborne denim shirt. Well ladies, the manufacturers tag said $38.00. Guess how much I paid................Are You Ready?????????????????????? $8.00!!!!!! Yes!!!! But, I'm not going back again until next week. Trying to be good. Leslie


----------



## brownubia (Apr 6, 2006)

I love Ross too! As soon as I enter, I head straight for the shoes:icon_smil .


----------



## chipzahoy (Apr 10, 2006)

Ross is great.. my only problem is that on weekends it is so busy with moms clogging the aisles with their gaggle of small children and shopping carts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Apr 10, 2006)

WHOA !!!!!

My trip is coming up .... THIS friday, yipee!


----------



## lavender (Apr 10, 2006)

You gotta show us what you bought Becka! Have fun!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 10, 2006)

Amen to that! And...not all sizes are created equal.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 11, 2006)

Me too. I love the stores, and years ago I was there every few days but anymore 

I can't stand the disorganized stores, the long lines, the un-attended children running wild (don't stone me, I've got 4 kids who are all older now, but when they were young, they were not allowed of of the stroller or cart. Period.).

I have got some screaming deals there though, I got a $150.00 down comfortor for $40.00 one day.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2006)

the closest ross store to us is in PA (i'm in NY)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i've never heard of this before, though, so if i'm around, i'm gonna stop in and check!


----------



## bizimom (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you sure the closest one is in PA.? I live in N.J. (southern). And, from what I know there are a few here. Do me and yourself a favor. Go onto ROSS' site and they will tell you the closest store to you. It seems PA might too far to travel. Hoping for better news. I hate to see you pay full price at retail. Leslie:eusa_snooty:


----------



## glamslam (Apr 12, 2006)

We finally got a Ross in our city, about a year ago. People were so excited and worked up into a frenzy about it, you would have thought it was the second coming! I'm plus sized and don't find their selection to be that great in my department. However I did recently get a very nice Esprit coat for $30, and a huge Liz Claiborne satchel also for $30.


----------



## Becka (Apr 20, 2006)

well I went! I'll have to remember never to try to cross the border on a long w/end again, WHAT an ordeal !!

Anywhoo I did ok!

a black empire top $9.99 USD, a brown empire top $8.99 USD, a black sweater, double breasted, shaped w/ a floppy collar, $9.99 USD, and best of all, black BCBG lounging pants for $17.99 USD. They're regular price $130 USD and the fabric is a perfect match to a coral BCBG kangaroo jacket I just got up here so I was pretty happy w/ that find!!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 21, 2006)

oh, yeah! i see now. thanks! it's still too far, though, but i may take a trip one day and haul big time!

becka, sounds nice!!!! great deal!


----------



## bizimom (Apr 21, 2006)

Becka! You scored BIG TIME!! I see your beatiful smile, you must be really happy right now!! And, I'm happy for you!!:roflmao: Leslie.


----------

